# russian dwarf hamsters £4 each



## R.S.ANIMAL RESCUE CENTRE (Feb 12, 2010)

hi to all just fort i would stick a quick blog to say i have sucsesfully bread my dwarf hamsters:flrt: and with great succses to there are 9 babys from what i have seen so far:2thumb::lol2:so i will be selling them on the 5/5/10 to raserve one just pm


----------

